# Glock 17 Gen III



## otasan56 (Nov 15, 2017)

I have a G17 III that I CCW daily here in VT. It is a 34-ounce powerhouse. I carry 17 Corbon 9mm 115gr JHP +p rounds in it, and I have chronograhed this load at 1400 FPS. Great load. One spare 16-round magazine.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard... it's great to have you with us. Good choice on the G17.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I too have a Gen3 17 and I carry it as my EDC. I shoot 147gr & 124 gr HST ammo. Works for me. I have a Gen3 19 as well. Great guns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

